

How FIFA's Goal Line Technology Works - techieinafrica
http://www.iafrikan.com/2014/06/16/goal-line-technology/

======
professorTuring
Unfortunately this article doesn't dig enough... It doesn't even mention where
the cameras are placed, algorithms, technology...

It is just a reworded version of any article in any newspaper...

The wikipedia goes (just a bit) deeper, if anyone interested:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goal-
line_technology](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goal-line_technology)

